# DTVPal DVR



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Is anybody using the DTVPal DVR? How well does it work? How are timers set up? Are they manual, like with a VCR, or can I setup "Season Passes" for
shows, like with the regular Dish Network/Directv/Tivo DVRs? So if a program
changes day/time/channel, the DVR will follow it.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

In order 
Yes - I have one
Pretty well, but not always perfect
Manual or select off the EPG (which is either PSIP or TVGOS, depending if your local digial CBS is transmitting the TVGOS data
No season passes. However, you can set a timer to weekly.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

So then it will also grab repeats, and even something else if the show isn't actually one then.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

What's lost after a power outage? Do I have to go in and reset up all my timers? I do have a UPS, but that will only last so long of course.


----------

